# Tami (Tamizami) is on her way!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEEE!!! Tami just called. She bought a crate, and is now on her way to the Carson Shelter.

She is attempting to help him escape!! 

I will only have him a short time, as Edie Gobbi has a foster home, set up in San Diego, for the little guy.

He's 10-years-old, and was scheduled to be euthanized. Edie contacted the shelter, contacted Tami,
contacted our San Diego fosters (Peggy and Alicia) and contacted me. Way to go everyone!! Another precious soul is saved.

It's a blurry pic, but here's our boy:


[attachment=51359:NoNameEdie.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would also like Edie to jump in, and tell his story. She's worked so hard for this little guy. 

Thank you, Edie. I'll call as soon as he arrives. I can't wait to meet him. Gosh, he's a cutie.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hi Tami, Hi Deb, Hi no name!!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Edie, Tami and Deb. One more precious one saved. Good job!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 17 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764137


> Hi Tami, Hi Deb, Hi no name!!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou:[/B]



*HI STEVE, AND PEG!!! HI WINTER, MAX, ROCKY, CHANCE, SPENCER, MIKI, AND TIFFY. :wub: 

I TOLD TAMI TO NAME HIM. SHE'S UNDER PRESSURE NOW ~ lol*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Another malt saved! Way to go! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tami just called. The shelter will not accept credit cards, so she's off to the bank. :smpullhair: 

Bless Tami's heart. :smootch: 

Thank you so much Tami. You are one in a million. :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 17 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764142


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 17 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764137





> Hi Tami, Hi Deb, Hi no name!!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou:[/B]



*HI STEVE, AND PEG!!! HI WINTER, MAX, ROCKY, CHANCE, SPENCER, AND TIFFY. :wub: 

I TOLD TAMI TO NAME HIM. SHE'S UNDER PRESSURE NOW ~ lol*
[/B][/QUOTE]


You forgot Miki.... :bysmilie: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 17 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764147


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 17 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764142





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 17 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764137





> Hi Tami, Hi Deb, Hi no name!!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou:[/B]



*HI STEVE, AND PEG!!! HI WINTER, MAX, ROCKY, CHANCE, SPENCER, AND TIFFY. :wub: 

I TOLD TAMI TO NAME HIM. SHE'S UNDER PRESSURE NOW ~ lol*
[/B][/QUOTE]


You forgot Miki.... :bysmilie: 

:biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


No I didn't. You must have deleted it ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley: 

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 17 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764145


> Tami just called. The shelter will not accept credit cards, so she's off to the bank. :smpullhair:
> 
> Bless Tami's heart. :smootch:
> 
> Thank you so much Tami. You are one in a million. :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian: :rockon: :rockon:[/B]



Tami is one determined woman!!! You go Tami! Bless you and all who are helping this guy!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tami just called. She's on the 91 freeway with Raul!!!

There's a bit of traffic, but will be here shortly. :chili: 

*THERE WILL BE A HUGE WELCOME FOR RAUL, AND HUGE HUGS FOR TAMI, AND EDIE. :sLo_grouphug3: *


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Y'all are all so wonderful!!!

RAUL - I LOVE it!!!!!

Linda


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay!!! :chili: Go Tami! I'm so glad you all were able to help Raul :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Is Raul there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tamizami to the rescue! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 17 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764162


> Is Raul there yet? :biggrin:[/B]


Not yet. I'm waiting by the door. I have Oliver, and Ozzie, upstairs, LBB and Henry in their room, with Jops and Frankie hangin' down stairs.

I don't want alot of commotion for the little guy, and will try to "ease" him into Casa del Caca. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He's here!!! What a love bug. I'm now running his bath, so will post pics in a bit!! :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, what a great story!! I'm sooooo glad to know that he is with you!!! I can't wait to hear more about him ....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, sounds like something good is going on out in California tonight! 


....Raul? Humm....Looking forward to seeing pictures of this little latin lover...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is just short of amazing..........Why can't the country run this smoothly???


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 17 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764186


> This is just short of amazing..........Why can't the country run this smoothly???[/B]



If government did rescue, we would save maybe 10 dogs at a cost of hundreds of millions of dollars...  


Pictures... where are the pictures?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Amazing story. You guys are the absolute best.
xoxox


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Good job ladies!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad you were all able to work together to save Raul :you rock: 
I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Is he dryed and brushed yet?????

Come on latin lover - show your face... :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just want to thank Deb and Tami for helping this to happen. I like the saying "it takes a village" and more to help our Maltese rescues. Thanks to all of you that send your rescue funds to whatever group you support. We cant do this work without you in the first place.
Deb has had more then a full house and she has had three of my fosters to raise her blood pressure and eat her best wicker chair. I really wanted to give Deb a break now that the "kids " all have forever homes. I just couldnt help but ask she and Tami to help me get this boy out. 
I get "lists" of the dogs in the Los Angelas Animal Controls every week and most are young and get adopted pretty fast. I watch the older ones closer and if I have a foster home , try to get them out. If anyone knows L.A. , they understand that it can take hours to get from one end to the other, so not an easy task to find someone close enough to retrive most of these babies in the shelters. This one just seemed to be meant to happen. I saw Raul posted at the beginning of the week in the Carson facility and called Deb to see if it was near her. Watched him for a few days and called last night to check his status and another 3 y.o. female and a 14y.o. male. Sadly the 14y.o. had been pts, but I was able to put a hold on the 10 y.o male. the 3y.o. female has someone trying to adopt her and thats great. We will check on her on Monday though. 
I was told the 10y.o (Raul) didnt have long, so I called Deb asking for help to pull him, we got Tami on board and the rest is history. I did ask the Animal Control why Raul's family had surrendered him to them and was told "the family didnt want him anymore because he didnt want to stay outside, just wanted to be inside". I dont have printable words in response to this. LOL Hugs, Edie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, this is great. Thank you all for all your efforts saving Raul.
Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is just awesome!!!

Sweetness and Tessa say "HOORAY!!!!!"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, this is such great news! Now you have TWO Rauls.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Raul is such a good boy. It was awesome to see Tami, again. She brought little treats for all the kids, so was quite the hit, I must say.

Hey Tami, Jops is_ still _guarding her little treat. She is guarding it with her life. She would rather "guard" than eat ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
Cracks me up, as she would rather the others be "jealous", than eat it. She's good at being Alpha Dog, that's for sure. ~ lol

So little Raul was in the tub. Wow, he was a good boy. I didn't do a very good job, as he had his Rabies shot, and Microchip, done
today. I did not want to hurt, nor irritate, him. So it was a quickie.

*HERE'S OUR, VERY OWN, TAMI (TAMIZAMI) WITH OUR RAUL

[attachment=51362:RaulTami.jpg]

ONE MORE, OF OUR BEAUTIFIL TAMI WITH RAUL :wub: 

[attachment=51363:RaulTamiII.jpg]

RAUL, AFTER HIS BATH

[attachment=51364:Raulafterbath.jpg]

RAUL AFTER BATH, WITH "LIPSTICK" SHOWING...AND FRANKIE IN THE CORNER GOING, "hmmmmm Hey big boy" :smootch: 

[attachment=51365:Raullipstick.jpg]






*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 17 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764210


> I dont have printable words in response to this. LOL Hugs, Edie[/B]



You know Edie, I think the mods would give you a pass if you used nasty words, considering the situation!! LOL!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 17 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764219


> RAUL AFTER BATH, WITH "LIPSTICK" SHOWING...AND FRANKIE IN THE CORNER GOING, "hmmmmm Hey big boy" :smootch:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B][/B]


 :shocked:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My, my, Raul certainly is all boy. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantastic job! Thank you and God bless you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Kudos to all involved in saving Raul.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:good post - perfect 10: :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: :good post - perfect 10: A wonderful story. A little soul saved. Thanks to all you ladies!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 17 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764210


> I just want to thank Deb and Tami for helping this to happen. I like the saying "it takes a village" and more to help our Maltese rescues. Thanks to all of you that send your rescue funds to whatever group you support. We cant do this work without you in the first place.
> Deb has had more then a full house and she has had three of my fosters to raise her blood pressure and eat her best wicker chair. I really wanted to give Deb a break now that the "kids " all have forever homes. I just couldnt help but ask she and Tami to help me get this boy out.
> I get "lists" of the dogs in the Los Angelas Animal Controls every week and most are young and get adopted pretty fast. I watch the older ones closer and if I have a foster home , try to get them out. If anyone knows L.A. , they understand that it can take hours to get from one end to the other, so not an easy task to find someone close enough to retrive most of these babies in the shelters. This one just seemed to be meant to happen. I saw Raul posted at the beginning of the week in the Carson facility and called Deb to see if it was near her. Watched him for a few days and called last night to check his status and another 3 y.o. female and a 14y.o. male. Sadly the 14y.o. had been pts, but I was able to put a hold on the 10 y.o male. the 3y.o. female has someone trying to adopt her and thats great. We will check on her on Monday though.
> I was told the 10y.o (Raul) didnt have long, so I called Deb asking for help to pull him, we got Tami on board and the rest is history. I did ask the Animal Control why Raul's family had surrendered him to them and was told "the family didnt want him anymore because he didnt want to stay outside, just wanted to be inside". I dont have printable words in response to this. LOL Hugs, Edie[/B]


I think Raul's family should be "PTS".


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job, all of you! What coordination! :aktion033: And Raul, welcome to Casa del Caca - you are one lucky (and
cute) little munchkin! :wub: 

I love these stories!!!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, now talk about comfy. Check him out. He is soooo fitting in with the "Lazy" crowd ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*HERE'S RAUL, ON THE BOTTOM, WITH LBB, JOPLIN, AND FRANKIE KICKIN' IT UP TOP

[attachment=51375:Raulrelaxed.jpg]

NOW RAUL, WELL, JUST BEING "RAUL"

[attachment=51376:RaulrelaxedII.jpg]*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*OOPS!! FORGOT HERE'S HENRY, NOT WANTING ANYTHING TO DO WITH THEM,
BUT WONDERING HOW TO GET THE "BOOGER" OUT OF HIS EYE. 


[attachment=51377:Henrybooger.jpg]


*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I loved the pictures, Deb. Raul looks soooo comfy and he is fitting right in!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww Raul looks like he loves your house Deb! I'm sure he's greatful he's out of that darn shelter.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Deb, I haven't been on lately, been really busy but I love the Raul story ... although I think Raul should be named after Steve's little guy who barks in Cajun :biggrin: 

I would have given advise to Tami on how to "jailbreak" a Maltese out of a shelter without paying a cent ...

I have no idea how they just let Sugar go with just a signature and no i.d. I kept asking them, do you want my drivers licence, NOPE just sign here ...

Bless his little heart, he's so comfy being inside, fancy packing him off to the shelter because he wants to come inside.

What a great story and what a Big boy ... love the peeping Tom in the corner checking out the lipstick ...
The caption cracked me up .. :hump: :hump:

Thanks Tami - you're awesome and always got those treats on hand ...  ..

Yeh come on .. let's sing the song .. "wish we all could be California girls ..."


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow what a story! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: .........to all you girls! Raul thinks he just went to doggie heaven! :wub2:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Another wonderful save by people who have hearts as big as all our little malts....thanks girls you really do rock more than you know. 

Deb....I miss you and glad you have an older one in the mix again even if just for a little while.

suz


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a wonderful story with a happy ending. you ladies rock :rochard: :rochard: :rochard:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is such a great picture, Deb. Raul is getting right into the swing of things! Way to go, ladies, you all rock! :you rock: :you rock: :you rock:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 17 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764219


> RAUL AFTER BATH, WITH "LIPSTICK" SHOWING
> 
> [attachment=51365:Raullipstick.jpg][/B]


MUST... GET... IMAGE... OUT... OF... HEAD...

augh!

:smpullhair:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is so awesome -- Great job to all involved !!!! so sad all these furbabies in shelters


----------

